# The 1819 massacre of workers in Manchester



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2018)

History tends to be written by the rich, about the rich, for the rich. So it's good to see some little-known working-class history not only being discussed, but also made into a film:

The man who ordered a massacre



> In 1819, a troop of sabre-wielding cavalrymen charged into a huge workers' rights protest in Manchester. The carnage that followed is the subject of a new film starring Maxine Peake.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hardly little known though is it?


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 23, 2018)

This is an important piece of social history, and it's good to see that it is being reported. I hope it just tells the story and doesn't try any banal modern-day comparisons. I'm in two minds about Mike Leigh, but Maxine Peake is always decent.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> Hardly little known though is it?



I'd never heard of it, and we studied the Industrial Revolution in school!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 23, 2018)

I believe it was touched on in an episode of "Sharp".

But they relocated it to Keigthley Yorks.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Oct 23, 2018)

A standard part of the 19th c. history curriculum when I took my A level at a comprehensive.  Captain Swing, bread riots, corn laws, rotten boroughs, 1832 reform act and chartism.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 23, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> I'd never heard of it, and we studied the Industrial Revolution in school!



Our history teacher taught us about it but that maybe had something to do with his social leanings. He was(and still is) a fine teacher.


----------



## The Judge (Oct 23, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> I'd never heard of it


Well, you did if you read one of my posts in K2's critiques thread in July, because there it is:



> I have a better grasp of history than a lot of people, but I still couldn't give you a chapter on the Corn Laws or *the Peterloo Massacre* or the founding of the NHS or the Suffragette movement, and arguably they all have some bearing on my life today


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 23, 2018)

There was an excellent drama on channel 4 a decade or so ago. A real shame that it doesn't appear to be available now.


----------

